# Should I enter my rabbit into beauty shows?



## ChelseaWarren4 (Oct 3, 2013)

I was thinking of entering my rabbit into a pet beauty show or something like that can't think of what it's called but in your opinion what do you think?












Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 3, 2013)

Confirmation shows judge a rabbit based on the breed standard. Generally, the rabbits are purebred. Each breeds standard is different and it details what the ideal rabbit of that breed should look like. Show rabbits also have to be intact, so that rules out most pet rabbits. 

Your rabbit doesn't appear to be purebred or look like any specific breed standard. If you entered, he probably would not do well. 

There are some pet shows that are more for fun. Some are judged on how well they are cared for (good weight, nice fur etc), but there can be things like veggie eating contests, costume contests and races through a tunnel. Agility and rabbit hopping are fun to do with your rabbit, but do require training and usually a club in your area for competitions.


----------



## ChelseaWarren4 (Oct 3, 2013)

My rabbit is a purebread Lionhead.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Oct 3, 2013)

Lionheads aren't fully recognized by ARBA yet. Many shows will allow them to be shown, but they can't compete for Best in Show. They are still being developed, so they is a fair bit of variety within the breed. If they pass the showing at the ARBA convention this year, they will become a recognized breed, but only a few colours will be able to be shown. 

It's not that he isn't cute, but that he doesn't fit with the breed standard. Many rabbits are sold as pets because they don't meet the breed standard and can't be shown. This website, http://www.lionhead.us gives a lot of info on lionheads from a show and breeding standpoint.


----------



## whiskylollipop (Oct 3, 2013)

The thing about shows is that they judge based on conformation to breed standards, not so much beauty. You've got a very very adorable lil fuzzbug, but a judge would be looking at boring things like ear length and bone structure instead of pure cuteness. For instance, Lionheads are supposed to have a distinct mane with longer hair around the neck than anywhere else on the body. Your bunny doesn't conform to the breed standard because it's equally fuzzy all over.

In any case, to my knowledge Lionheads are not a recognised show breed, so your bun wouldn't really have a category to be shown in anyway.


----------



## ChelseaWarren4 (Oct 3, 2013)

Roxy is a rescued rabbit and he was a pure bread and the reason why he doesn't have that is because he gets groomed and gets his hair
cut because the main becomes to long and then he can't see  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Oct 3, 2013)

I judge your rabbit to be the cutest lil fuzz bucket! He's already a winner in my opinion


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 3, 2013)

Lionheads are an approved breed in the UK, but not in North America. They've been approved there for ten years or so. (You are in the UK, right?)

Anyway, I think, if you were interested in showing Roxy, you should look at contacting some experienced Lionhead breeders in the UK and see what they think of Roxy. Most likely he is pet quality, but sometimes show quality animals end up as pets. Also, go to some rabbit shows and see what it's like.

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Oct 3, 2013)

Just realized this thread is under General Rabbit Discussion. Would be better asked in the Rabbitry and Show Room forum as that's where most of the breeders and showers hang out. (Maybe an active mod could move it?)

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## JBun (Oct 3, 2013)

I've moved your thread to the Rabbitry and Show Room, so you can get more input from the people who breed and show.


----------



## RabbitGirl101 (Oct 3, 2013)

ChelseaWarren4 said:


> Roxy is a rescued rabbit and he was a pure bread and the reason why he doesn't have that is because he gets groomed and gets his hair
> cut because the main becomes to long and then he can't see
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


 
You can show lionheads at ARBA shows but you need to ask the secretary ahead of time, I show my lionheads at a handful of shows

If you are planning on showing you will not be aloud to clip his mane, that is an automatic DQ, yes they will be able to tell. The mane is suppose to cover the eyes, it seems like they cant see but they can! 

Your rabbit looks very nice, however he has what is called saddle mane, that is a DQ for lionheads. You could still take him to a show but he mostly likely will not place because he has the saddle mane :/ 
Also he looks big, the current standard for lionheads states that the max weight they can be is 3 3/4 pounds. Is he under that?


I'm not trying to be rude so please don't take offense in any of my statements I wanted to make sure you knew a little bit before you went to a show, I would hate for your rabbit to get DQ'd especially at the first show. Happened to me with my first lionhead, wasnt a really good feeling.


----------



## ChelseaWarren4 (Oct 4, 2013)

Oh I don't take any offence don't worry and he is about that weight to 4 pounds haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## catpud (Oct 4, 2013)

Somebody mentioned that you might be in the UK - in that case, my friend from college used to breed and show rabbits. You should take a look at the BRC website. Before you can show your rabbit you have to register with the British Rabbit council, and any rabbit entered into shows has to wear a ring from the BRC around their leg. Just another thing to think about if you are interested in that sort of thing. 

I don't know much about it except for what she told me, but her rabbits were lovely and she gave two of them to our college (it is an agricultural college) It is all about temperament and health as well as standard from what I can tell


----------



## ChelseaWarren4 (Oct 5, 2013)

Well I'm based in Ireland and I was just thinking about it because he is a beauty haha


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Azerane (Oct 5, 2013)

Even if he doesn't qualify for the "proper" shows, some shows (at least here) also have a novelty/fun section. Where they compare breed and mixed breed rabbits on different things such as best presented, longest ears, best dressed, cutest etc.


----------



## WMCrabbitry (Oct 14, 2013)

Beautiful rabbit ,in my opinion I think you should enter him in a show and also since it is not a fully recognized breed ARBA you could probably show him in open class shows.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## ChelseaWarren4 (Oct 16, 2013)

Thank you everyone who commented I have entered him into a show  


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## kira&#10084;tonio!! (Oct 22, 2013)

Absolutely girl you'll smash all the other contestants out like a light haha!! Xx


Sent from my iPod touch using Rabbit Forum


----------

